# Scotch eggs



## Steff (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone made there own? im making some in abit ive got all the ingrediants but I think you fry them I dont want to as that will make them fatty,can you do them in the oven at all and if so for how long?

Thanks.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 8, 2011)

You could try spraying them with light oil and then stick them into a hot oven, ages since I had a scotch egg and just love them however they come


----------



## Katieb (Oct 8, 2011)

Best to buy low fat sausages and skin them. No need to use oil - a bit of greaseproof paper stops them from sticking to baking tray. Leave off the breadcrumbs or make your own with wholemeal bread for healthier option. If using breadcrumbs, roll in a little beaten egg to make breadcrumbs stick. Cook at 180 degrees for 25 mins. Yummy!! Katiex


----------



## Katieb (Oct 9, 2011)

Just made a low fat scotch egg for lunch - yummy!!!! Thought I deserved a treat after the gym and had it with salad. It was de...lic....ious!!! Thanks for the inspiration! Katiex


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2011)

No bother made ours too yesterday, very nice even the dog got a look in


----------



## Katieb (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds like our house - pampered pooches!!! Katiex


----------

